# Larger city Vs Smaller city



## Sirois (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi,

I've spent quite bit of time in Canberra a few years ago.
Everyone says it is boring, and indeed it is, but what are the real benefits of going to a larger city?

In terms of entertainment, is a longer more tiring commute to and from home everyday worth the added entertainment you get over the weekend?

Also in my situation, Canberra is familiar whereas the rest of the cities I'd consider going to (Melbourne, Sydney) are foreign to me.

Overall considering whether to go back to Canberra or try another city.

Additional info:
30 year old single male.
No citizenship hence cannot work in the public sector in Canberra.


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

In my opinion, try somewhere new. I prefer Melbourne, but Sydney is cool too.


----------



## ryanwilliams (Feb 20, 2014)

If you like Canberra and it has treated you well, why not go back? I've grew up in a smaller city, but currently live in Sydney and to be honest I'll always prefer the smaller cities...if only they had the opportunities of larger cities...


----------

